# Lotr Music



## ULTIMATORX (Feb 9, 2003)

I think there should be a place where people can talk about all the music in the movies and stuff like that


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 13, 2003)

maybe in the movie forums?

I bet you could discuss it in there.


----------



## Hawkblaze (Feb 22, 2003)

How about music from the movie that plays while you browse the forums? THAT would be cool, if you could get around the copyright issues.


----------



## MacAddict (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hawkblaze _
> *How about music from the movie that plays while you browse the forums? THAT would be cool, if you could get around the copyright issues. *



That wouldn't be to good for Low-Bandwith (aka 56k Modem) users. You could always just buy the CD and play it in the background (like i do).  

~MacAddict


----------



## 33Peregrin (Apr 1, 2003)

That's what I do to. Right now I'm listening to The Great River. Awesome.


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 1, 2003)

Stick with what works. . .

I think it would be kind of annoying if music blasted me everytime I got on here since it might wake up my baby sister from her nap and I might get in trouble and then I'd always have to check to see if the volume is down which is such a pain because my brother often turns it up for his submarine game because you can't detect Huans and Kilos with sonar unless you can hear really well, and he does have a point, and I know Tom Clancy will be disappointed in him if he doesn't win every round of the submarine game since Ben is after all about his biggest fan, at least of the Hunt For Red October.

That whole paragraph is one sentence. . .Nobody does it better!


----------



## Samwise_hero (May 26, 2003)

I love the music on the sound tracks. But i don't think the music attached to the forum would be any good. It'll give away the fact that i'm on the forum when i'm supposed to be doing assignments. Lol! Nah, i think i'll just chuck my CD in.


----------



## EllethBronwe (May 26, 2003)

Too many websites play music. I mean don't get me wrong, I love the soundtracks, but think about all the copyright stuff. But if it does happen there should be a way for people who don't want it to turn it off, like in there user cp.


----------



## Boromir (Jun 11, 2003)

I listen to the CD while I'm here. The breaking of the fowlloship is the best.


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 12, 2003)

Ooh, May It Be, May It Be!! 
Why don't people use WinAmp? Much easier.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 12, 2003)

WinAmp? I got frustrated with it because it was killing my computer.  I prefer to use Windows Media Player 9, or my CD player.


----------



## Talierin (Jun 12, 2003)

iTunes kicks butt!


----------



## Helcaraxë (Jun 17, 2003)

I use Windows Media player. I think the Lotr music was great.


----------



## childoferu (Aug 11, 2009)

I use ipod


----------



## Mike (Aug 11, 2009)

JRiver Media Jukebox is my player of choice; the interface is far more intuitive than either Windows Media Player or Winamp.

I am, perhaps, one of the few people less than enamored by Howard Shore's LOTR soundtrack, so you can count me out of wanting his music played every time I enter these forums. Klaus Bedalt, Clint Mansell and good ol' Basil (may he rest in peace) are the composers of my choice for films and ambient background music.

I prefer kinder, gentler music to the assault-on-the-ears-with-a-massive-choir approach...Basil Pouledoris being one of the few composers, I think, who could pull that off _well_.


----------



## childoferu (Aug 12, 2009)

Mike said:


> JRiver Media Jukebox is my player of choice; the interface is far more intuitive than either Windows Media Player or Winamp.
> 
> I am, perhaps, one of the few people less than enamored by Howard Shore's LOTR soundtrack, so you can count me out of wanting his music played every time I enter these forums. Klaus Bedalt, Clint Mansell and good ol' Basil (may he rest in peace) are the composers of my choice for films and ambient background music.
> 
> I prefer kinder, gentler music to the assault-on-the-ears-with-a-massive-choir approach...Basil Pouledoris being one of the few composers, I think, who could pull that off _well_.


 
Wow, so I'm curious to know how exactly do you feel about Shore's work on LOTR, I'm more than enamored with it myself


----------



## Mike (Aug 12, 2009)

I don't think the music is particualrily _bad_, I do find music as a whole overused in the films to the point of rendering it meaningless. Too much, too loud, and too often. I would get the feeling I was being brow-beaten, and being told, through the score, that _this_ was the saddest moment ever, or _this_ was the most dramatic scene I'd ever witnessed, instead of letting the actors and action speak for themselves. When used judiciously, music can enhance the emotion of a scene. When used all the time, it loses that power significantly. I was praying for a moment of silence and never got one.

As for the music itself, it's also, I think, too much. _The Fountain_, for example, has in my view one of the greatest scores in history, and in comparing it to LOTR's score, it's slower, doesn't rely on voices, and really thrums with a deeper resonence that hits my emotions in a way Howard Shore can't. _Conan the Barbarian's_ score, while definitely bombastic at times, also hits the slower pace ("Theology & Civilization" is a wonderfully moving piece on its own). 

Of course, it's difficult to talk about something like music, because I have very little educatonal background in the subject. I don't play an instrument. I can only say how I react to a piece, and Shore's LOTR soundtrack didn't do it for me.

It's very strange writing about enjoying "subtler" or slower film scores, when I'm an unabashed metal head. Oh well.


----------



## childoferu (Aug 12, 2009)

Mike said:


> I don't think the music is particualrily _bad_, I do find music as a whole overused in the films to the point of rendering it meaningless. Too much, too loud, and too often. I would get the feeling I was being brow-beaten, and being told, through the score, that _this_ was the saddest moment ever, or _this_ was the most dramatic scene I'd ever witnessed, instead of letting the actors and action speak for themselves. When used judiciously, music can enhance the emotion of a scene. When used all the time, it loses that power significantly. I was praying for a moment of silence and never got one.
> 
> As for the music itself, it's also, I think, too much. _The Fountain_, for example, has in my view one of the greatest scores in history, and in comparing it to LOTR's score, it's slower, doesn't rely on voices, and really thrums with a deeper resonence that hits my emotions in a way Howard Shore can't. _Conan the Barbarian's_ score, while definitely bombastic at times, also hits the slower pace ("Theology & Civilization" is a wonderfully moving piece on its own).
> 
> ...


 
Guess its just a matter of taste, I su'pose, but thanks for the explanation


----------

